# Photoshop Moped freistellen



## simon345 (6. Mai 2014)

Morgen,
ich schlage mich schon länger mit der Photoshop Version CS3 durch.
Unswar habe ich ein Bild (Moped), was ich gerne ausschneiden möchte, da ich es auf einen anderen Hintergrund setzen möchte.
Nun ist meine Frage ob ich irgendwie dieses Moped freischneiden kann oder den Hintergrund entfernen kann. ich habe hier schon viel gelesen aber zum erfolgreichen Ergebniss hat mich das leider noch nicht gebracht.

Gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Mai 2014)

Hi,
zum Suchen benutze den Begriff „Freistellen“. Dafür werden in Photoshop die Werkzeuge Lasso, Bezierlasso, Zauberstab etc und Pfadwerkzeug verwendet. Eine andere Möglichkeit bietet das Keying (Farbe auswählen) mit der du einen einfarbigen Hintergrund maskieren kannst. Dies ist aber nur bedingt gut zu verwenden in PS.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre das auswählen über die Quickmaske bei dieser kannst du mit allen Werkzeugen eine Auswahl „malen“.

Wenn du eine Auswahl des Mopeds erzeugt hast erstellst du aus der Auswahl eine Ebenenmaske. Nun sollte der Hintergrund entfernt sein.

Hier im Forum gibt es auch Tutorials zum Thema freistellen. Folgend schonmal zwei dieser Tutorials:
http://www.tutorials.de/content/1670-ebenenmasken-die-essentielle-basis-jeder-bildbearbeitung.html
http://www.tutorials.de/content/1641-freistellungstechniken-fuer-adobe-photoshop.html

Kannst du bitte etwas konkreter definieren wo du Probleme hast?

Grüße


----------

